# Shanxianse clump in bud



## dodidoki (Apr 13, 2014)

Rearely seen chineese cyp. species in bud now.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 13, 2014)

That's going to be gorgeous when they all open! Love the peachy colour.


----------



## abax (Apr 13, 2014)

Peachy....me too!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a gorgeous color. The ground is still frozen in my yard...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Great color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovely color!


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow! Me too on the color!


----------



## EcoNative (Apr 14, 2014)

Never seen that colour before. Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2014)

New one for me. Please post a later photo, when all are open.


----------

